# Duvidas na instalação



## RafaBernardino (24 Jul 2014 às 16:42)

Tenho a estação meteorológica (TP1080WC) TYCON POWER SYSTEMS e gostaria de saber a instalação dele exata. Fui tenta instala, usando o manual que demonstra como faz, mais não é explicado certinho e acaba se confundindo.


----------

